# Which Is Best Timbrens, Air Helper Springs Or Super Springs..........and Why?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

​
*Which do you use?*

Timbrens214.29%Air Helper Springs750.00%Super Springs17.14%Other17.14%None321.43%


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking about adding some support under the bed of my 2009 Silverado Crew Cab 1500 4x4. Have seen posts where members have installed various devices. Want to keep the truck from squatting so much when it's loaded with gear and the 21RS is connected to it. Just wondering which is the best and why.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have Firestone Ride Rite air bags on my 2500. They fit well and work well.

Had them for about 6 years with zero problems.

Last year I had almost 3000 lbs of corn in the back and still riding level!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have the firestone ride rite bags. Have had them for a few years now and have had a few buddies that have had them. Easy to install and havent heard of anyone having any reliability troubles with them.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I had an extra leaf added to the springs of my F250. It allows for considerable more weight, at least F350 level, without squating the truck, but made it ride a little rougher when empty. I would look at the air bags as my first option.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the Air Lift system for my truck and it works great. I installed it myself, it took about 2 hours.


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

I also have the Firestone air-bags installed, put them on my 1999 Superduty in 2000 and 12 years of easy load leveling.

Keith


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

My truck is already rated for 6400 pounds in the bed, so I don't think it needs any extra help. I get a couple of inches of squat when I connect my camper, but I thinnnk that is expected and normal.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Torqlift makes a nice spacer to go between the helper and regular springs if you have them on your truck. Nice thing is that one version is easy to engage/disengage so when you run unloaded it can be set to normal clearance and when loaded you just rotate the cam 90 degrees and it takes up the space between the overload and regular spring.

this is what I have on my 3/4 ton silverado. About the lowest cost, easiest to install, and easiest to use solution I've seen. Works real well for us.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

KTMRacer said:


> Torqlift makes a nice spacer to go between the helper and regular springs if you have them on your truck. Nice thing is that one version is easy to engage/disengage so when you run unloaded it can be set to normal clearance and when loaded you just rotate the cam 90 degrees and it takes up the space between the overload and regular spring.
> 
> this is what I have on my 3/4 ton silverado. About the lowest cost, easiest to install, and easiest to use solution I've seen. Works real well for us.


Is this it?

http://www.torklift.com/s.php?w_page=qdsl


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Torqlift makes a nice spacer to go between the helper and regular springs if you have them on your truck. Nice thing is that one version is easy to engage/disengage so when you run unloaded it can be set to normal clearance and when loaded you just rotate the cam 90 degrees and it takes up the space between the overload and regular spring.
> 
> this is what I have on my 3/4 ton silverado. About the lowest cost, easiest to install, and easiest to use solution I've seen. Works real well for us.


Is this it?

http://www.torklift.com/s.php?w_page=qdsl
[/quote]

yup, that's it. I have the quick disconnect version. Takes about 5 minutes to engage or disengage, less than an hour to install. Found it to be very effective.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

That's ingenious! What does a set of them cost? I wonder too, even though I'm no where near overloaded, would it make a difference for me? I think my pin weight is about 2600 pounds.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Joe/GA said:


> That's ingenious! What does a set of them cost? I wonder too, even though I'm no where near overloaded, would it make a difference for me? I think my pin weight is about 2600 pounds.


Don't recall the exact price, but I think they are in the $100 range. What they do is basically make sure your main springs are always on the helper springs so it will keep the back from dropping as much. From other forums, Campers and 5v'ers are the biggest users and they seem to be happy with the results. In my case I have 1400lbs tongue weight on my 2500 silverado. With WD set to bring the front back to unloaded height I had about 2.5-3" of rear sag on the trailer. Not much and pretty darn good. with the torklift kit, I now have about 1.5-2" of sag at the rear. so basically it raised the rear about 1". Since tongue weight is a big lever on the rear suspension while pin weight is at or forward of the rear axle, I'd guess (and that's ALL it is) that with your pin weight of 2600lbs you'd see a similar improvement. You have more weight but it isn't leveraged on the rear axle, it is forward of the rear axle.

Nice thing is that it's so easy to engage, disengage, no airbags to mess with etc. they are designed so that a 3/8" square drive wrench pivots them in and out. All you do is pull a hairpin and clip, rotate, insert the hairping clip and repeat. Only take a few minutes to go back and forth. And even if you don't disengage them, when unloaded your still at factory ride height either way, unlike air bags.


----------

